# startx = xdm?!

## nightlord

instalei o gnome e alterei o DISPLAYMANAGER no make.conf, no entanto quando faco startx ele arranca-me o xdm. eu nao quero iniciar o X ao arrancar o pc, mas queria que ao fazer startx ele iniciasse o gdm e nao o xdm. alguem me sabe ajudar? obrigado.

----------

## humpback

Alguma coisa muito manhosa por esses lados.. o startx não é suposto arracar xdm's ou gdm's. mas sim arrancar o X e o window manager que a pessoa tenha escolhido (isso é controlado no .xinitrc na home do user (ficheiro que tem de ser executavel (chmod +x .xinitrc ).

----------

## nightlord

...e no caso de esse ficheiro nao existir na home? onde ele vai buscar a info sobre o que deve ou nao arrancar?

----------

## humpback

man startx  :Smile: 

----------

## nightlord

bem, so para no caso de alguem querer ficar a saber: basta editar o /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, apontar para /etc/X11/xinit/chooser.sh, por gnome-session no file chooser.sh e fazer chmod +x chooser.sh. that's it!

----------

## darktux

 :Embarassed: 

 *humpback wrote:*   

> (ficheiro que tem de ser executavel (chmod +x .xinitrc ).

 

 :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-r--r--    1 esgrovas users          97 2003-02-11 00:36 .xinitrc

 

----------

